# BUG REPORT: Pvr921-blue Ghost Vertical Lines



## aszulc (Feb 5, 2004)

I am a new member. I have had my PVR 921 for over a week. It is connected to a Mitsubishi 65" rear view.

I have had multiple sets of 2 blue verical bars evenly spaced across the screen when in darken situations.

Has anyone else expirienced this problem? Is it hardware or software related?

I talked to Dish Network about this problem ( I am in Los Angeles). They told me that it was not a bug that had been reported. They are sending me a new unit. Will that help?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

This is a well known manufacturing problem with a single production run of 921s.

Read this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22759

Dish will contact you with an address to return it to to be fixed. They will pay for fedex overnight shipping from you and back to you. The address they will have you send it is a UPS store. That address is legitimate.

From this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23050


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Mark - I noticed that I have two solid blue vertical bars on the left edge of the screen in HD mode but I don't see any elsewhere.

Is this the problem to which you are referring ? Most others eem to refer to faint blue lines spaced across the screen in a darkened room but I don't see that. What kind of source material should I watch to make sure that I don't have the translucent bars spaced across the screen ? 

TIA


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

This could be your TV displaying too far into the overscan area. My DLP has an option to turn overscan on/off.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

tm22721 - are your blue lines very narrow? If so, then it may not be the 921 problem that we're talking about. If the lines are wide, then it is definitely this problem. Screenshots were posted in another thread so you can compare.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

Mark,

Where are these screenshots posted that you speak of ? I am getting my 921 today so I will need to know what to look out for.

Thanks !


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Screenshots are in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=22475


----------

